# Cherry logs



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello,
I am looking for cherry logs within 2 to 3 hours of St. Louis, Mo. I have contacted several loggers in my area and everyone seams to have a large minimum. I am small scale and can not afford 3 to 5000 BF at a time. Can anyone tell me where I might be able to get logs. I would even be willing to cut them myself. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

How many do you need ? And what for ? A couple options off the top of my head, run an ad a c-list ('course you will have to deal with plenty of wackos). 

The long way to go about getting logs is contact building contractors/excavators/tree services and ask to poke around thier job sites and maybe you could come up with a few.

If you are wanting whole logs to mill yourself I might still call some local sawmills. I don't have any cherry logs right now...but I would sell "extra" logs if I had them. I have several small walnuts right now that I would let go cheap for example.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

From a quick read of some of your other posts I get the impression you mill some ? Another option is to "swap" with other mills. I do that. Maybe they are looking for something you have/can get and will trade for a few logs you need ? Like I said I have done that several times over the years with a few local mills, just gave them a holler and asked how they were fixed for whatever I was looking for and did they need anything. It has worked out fair on both ends whenever I have done it.


----------



## billb (Aug 6, 2009)

*Cherry Logs*

I have a few cherry logs, small. Live in Farmington, MO


----------



## farmer9 (Oct 19, 2009)

*cherry logs*

I have some timber cherry that I might sell. Im in Norther Woodford Co (Illinois). What size logs you looking for (diameter and length). Also have walnut I will be selling.


----------

